

Ask HN: Python or PHP? - jbarrec

Which language do you prefer and why?*<p>Python or PHP?<p>* I am not trying to start a language flame war here. Just trying to see how everyone feels and what their reason is for using their language of choice. I have been using PHP on and off for years but recently learned Python and am curious if it&#x27;s worth knowing one over the other.
======
bmelton
The only tangible advantage that PHP has these days is in being able to be
deployed pretty much everywhere for fairly cheaply.

If 'cost' is your absolute and only criteria, the answer is probably PHP. If
place any other criteria above cost for language choices, the answer is
probably Python.

Usually these questions involve more, and are harder to answer, but this one's
generally pretty easy. Python.

~~~
workhere-io
_The only tangible advantage that PHP has these days is in being able to be
deployed pretty much everywhere for fairly cheaply._

I mostly use Python these days, and yet I'd have to disagree strongly that
easy deployment is PHP's only advantage. Outside of places like Silicon Valley
it's a lot easier to find PHP programmers than Python programmers. On top of
that many of the PHP programmers will be relatively cheap to hire. And you can
get everything from novice developers to senior developers with a lot of
experience.

~~~
jbarrec
Are there any sites that come to mind that are using Python in the valley? I
would love to check them out!

I am from New York and I really don't hear people talk about Python much. For
the short amount of time I've been using Python it has made me want to ditch
PHP.

~~~
bmelton
Places using Python:

Google, Youtube, Reddit, Yahoo, Quora, Dropbox, Spotify, Hunch, RedHat,
Pinterest, Disqus, Mozilla, Instagram, Punchfork, The Onion (probably DC, not
valley), etc.

~~~
jbarrec
Thank you for sharing! Is there a quick way to identify what sites are running
Python? (view source, etc.)

~~~
bluefin
There's a browser add-on for both firefox and chrome to quickly check what's
powering a site:
[http://wappalyzer.com/download](http://wappalyzer.com/download)

------
seefriek
For what task? There are things I use Python for; others I use C.

That said...I'd never use PHP for anything I had a say in.

~~~
jbarrec
Good question. Task => web development.

~~~
jardaroh
Go for Python, here is why: PHP is a nice enough language that can do almost
every webapp task, however, you will type syntax far more than logic and will
shoot yourself in the foot more often then not. Python is a clear and concise
language compared to PHP, libraries and modules are often of a higher quality
than PHP and can often be understood if you choose to go and look at their
code. For developers with PHP experience, PHP is ofcourse easier, I have
experience with both languages and have a clear prefference for python due to
it's readability.

If you just want to do a small webapp, Flask is awesome, for a larger more
complete framework you should go with Django.

~~~
jbarrec
Readability is the primary reason I have fallen in love with Python. I will
look into Flask and Django!

